# Great Summer Soccer Camp to those interested



## soccerstud (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone interested in getting three (3) days 3 hours a day of intense pure soccer training, I highly recommend this camp.  Jose Vasquez is a great soccer coach and trainer.  Definitely worth the money.  My son has been a starter at a local DA and he always enjoys and benefits from each training session.  Any questions, you can contact Jose directly.  His phone number is on the flyer.


----------



## soccerstud (Jun 25, 2018)

OOPS!! no phone number on the flyer, just go to website  www.premier11camp.com


----------



## soccerstud (Aug 2, 2018)

Camp is next week, if you're thinking about going register online. Jose is only going to take a limited amount of players. When last I spoke to him, he only had approx. 10 spots open


----------

